# Sennheiser e 906 Mic on sale at L&M



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

not a terrible sale on a pretty good mic. 260$ down to 170$









Sennheiser - e 906 Dynamic Supercardioid Instrument Mic


Sennheiser - e 906 Dynamic Supercardioid Instrument Mic




www.long-mcquade.com


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

If you are looking to replace your Shure sm57. This is the one you want to get. Most people buy the e609 which is cheaper but this one is better than that. So at $170 that is a good deal. I have 2 of these mics.


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

I bought one the last time they were on sale, fantastic mic. Replaced my 57 with it for mic'ing my cab, love it. Also like that you don't need a stand and can drape it over the top of the cab.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

TubeStack said:


> I bought one the last time they were on sale, fantastic mic. Replaced my 57 with it for mic'ing my cab, love it. Also like that you don't need a stand and can drape it over the top of the cab.


That's one of the things I also like about it. Its not critical of placement, you can just drop it in front of the cab.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I bought this a few month ago to record my amp with at home. Unfortunately it wasn't on sale at this good a price.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I also have one and prefer it to the SM57 that I was using, for both sound and practicality as mentioned above.
I hate a stand in front of the amp for some goon to trip over, or worse, drive into the grill cloth and possibly the speaker itself.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Had been thinking lately about whether to get a 57 so ordered the 906 today instead and some strings as well. Also got a Mackie PF100 pop screen for $20 to use on my vocal mic; if it works and fits then fine if not it’s only $20. I don’t like the screens that have the goose neck stem. Have a Rode screen that’s currently held onto the mic with a zip tie.


----------



## Griff (Sep 7, 2016)

I might pick one up! I have an E609 and prefer it to an SM57 by a lot.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I've played a lot of shows using these. I really should go buy one for myself.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Took awhile to get here but sounds good.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

This is giving me gas for a mic I don’t really need.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

jdto said:


> This is giving me gas for a mic I don’t really need.


You need it because it works real good and it's a good price.

I used that logic to buy a dot 335 this week ..lol

This works real good.
This is a good price.
Therefore I need this.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

jdto said:


> This is giving me gas for a mic I don’t really need.


I feel ya. I have a e609 and a couple of 57s which get the job done quite adequately on the rare-ish occasion that I need to, but it's a good price on a good mic and that's very tempting to me.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Wardo said:


> You need it because it works real good and it's a good price.
> 
> I used that logic to buy a dot 335 this week ..lol
> 
> ...


That logic isn’t helping my 335 gas either lol


----------



## no.mop (Dec 21, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up, I've been meaning to pick up one of these for a while.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

no.mop said:


> Thanks for the heads up, I've been meaning to pick up one of these for a while.


welcome.


----------

